
Docker Said to Be Valued at $400M in Funding Round - s4sharpie
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-16/docker-said-to-be-valued-at-400-million-in-funding-round.html
======
SlipperySlope
I expect fast follower Microsoft to figure out how to do this in Windows. It
is the obvious solution to DLL dependency hell that could have been fixed back
in 1995.

Containers!

